# Wicking Zister Zig 18



## 87hunter (20/9/18)

I was going to PM @Zister but thought I would rather create a thread.

I am battling to work out how to wick my Zig 18. It's a little flavor machine and have just made it a nice SS coil I want to pump xxx through.

Can anybody help me with how to get the cotton through.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/9/18)

@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/9/18)

87hunter said:


> I was going to PM @Zister but thought I would rather create a thread.
> 
> I am battling to work out how to wick my Zig 18. It's a little flavor machine and have just made it a nice SS coil I want to pump xxx through.
> 
> ...



Hey @87hunter. I will look for photos later, but I build my coil quite high, put the inner glass on - wick through the glass and coil, and then push the inner glass down



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/9/18)

@87hunter - hope this helps




















Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## 87hunter (20/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @87hunter - hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much, its such a flavorful atty!
Mine loves XXX and tobaccos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/9/18)

87hunter said:


> Thank you very much, its such a flavorful atty!
> Mine loves XXX and tobaccos



I love it for its flavour. The RDA from the same guy is similarly great (called Scarab)




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

